# Shredding of various things



## Claudie (Jun 11, 2011)

I found this site interesting. It shows different videos of shredding materials. 
http://www.ssiworld.com/watch/


----------



## rusty (Jun 11, 2011)

Claudie said:


> I found this site interesting. It shows different videos of shredding materials.
> http://www.ssiworld.com/watch/



I thought shredding catalytic converter comb was rather lame. http://www.ssiworld.com/watch/catalytic-converters.htm

Rusty


----------



## skippy (Jun 11, 2011)

Rusty, It looks to me like they were shredding metallic substrate. It's pretty tough stuff, although I doubt running that sort of material through this machine would accomplish much of anything as far achieving recovery.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 11, 2011)

The few videos that I watched, showed them shredding things as they came in. Hard drives with boards and all, whole printers with plastic and metal mixed, everything together. I wouldn't think that would be as profitable as separating it but I suppose a big company doesn't care. :|


----------



## Noxx (Jun 13, 2011)

Will It Blend ?


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jun 13, 2011)

Noxx said:


> Will It Blend ?



Will it?  This always cracks me up. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAl28d6tbko[/youtube]


----------



## Sucho (Jun 13, 2011)

i was trying this with RAM chips and my moms kitchen blender- result was perfect powder - i have extracted some gold from it


----------



## stihl88 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm surprised the Lithium cell didn't burst into flames!


----------



## burningsuntech (Feb 1, 2013)

After depopulating, I used a medium duty paper shredder on cell phone boards.
Planning to RAMp up to memory boards too. :wink:


----------



## MMFJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's one that is a lot more entertaining (I want one..... 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibEdgQJEdTA[/youtube]


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 1, 2013)

Ahhh... A crosscut paper shredder on steroids.

I hope OSHA doesn't see that video!! I don't think they would be quite as amused. :evil: 

I know I wouldn't be putting my hands (or any other dangling bits of my body) that close to that beast. Definitely not the kind of job to be performed in one's birthday suit. :shock:  

Dave


----------



## MMFJ (Feb 1, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I know I wouldn't be putting my hands (or any other dangling bits of my body) that close to that beast. Definitely not the kind of job to be performed in one's birthday suit. :shock:


OUCH!!!! (screaming in a very high, squeaky voice)!


----------



## Smack (Feb 1, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Ahhh... A crosscut paper shredder on steroids.
> 
> I hope OSHA doesn't see that video!! I don't think they would be quite as amused. :evil:
> 
> ...




That's why white collar workers that frequent the factory floor ware clip on ties.


----------



## resabed01 (Feb 1, 2013)

That green machine is ferocious! I wouldn't get within 5' of that thing.


----------

